# Christmas!!



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

So there I was last night watching english tv and on pops an ad for Glades christmas scent!!!! Christmas!! I was a little shocked and then I looked at the calander and realised yes it was 10 weeks away!!! Then I got to thinking is that a long time away or is it time to start getting some presents!!! 

I have booked mine and my families flight tickets home for xmas as the price was rising on a weekly basis but other than that should I start shopping, usually do mine on line easier and dont have to fight with the masses or panic buy when I get to Ireland!! But 10 weeks, at the moment with my hubby away 10 weeks seems like a lifetime and the weather being so good it just feels like the summer has extended!!

So what do ye think?? Has anyone started their shopping or has even thought of xmas, or as I suspect am I going mad?? :juggle:

Ni


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Irishgirl said:


> So there I was last night watching english tv and on pops an ad for Glades christmas scent!!!! Christmas!! I was a little shocked and then I looked at the calander and realised yes it was 10 weeks away!!! Then I got to thinking is that a long time away or is it time to start getting some presents!!!
> 
> I have booked mine and my families flight tickets home for xmas as the price was rising on a weekly basis but other than that should I start shopping, usually do mine on line easier and dont have to fight with the masses or panic buy when I get to Ireland!! But 10 weeks, at the moment with my hubby away 10 weeks seems like a lifetime and the weather being so good it just feels like the summer has extended!!
> 
> ...


I like to think you're going mad hun!!! I havent given christmas a thought. Not even sure whether we're gonna stay here or go back to the UK for a visit??? Probably the UK, thats where my older girls, relatives and friends are ! 

Oh dear, something else to worry about now LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi there ....

No, cant say I have given it a second thought as yet ..... its strange but since we have lived here it takes me ages to get into the "spirit" of Christmas which I find is a good thing!!! we dont start talking, planning or buying for it until end of November at the very earliest! everything is done in December - which although hectic makes it feel more special ..... in the UK we, like everyone else, fell into the trap of starting everything as soon as the first Christmas ad came on TV!!!!

Anyway its 30 degrees here at the moment, Im looking out onto the beach and everyone is sunning themselves - just walked up to Carrefour and bought salad and even looked at bikinis reduced in a sale ... so it sure doesnt feel like Christmas is approaching!!! lol

Sue xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

About ten years ago, we decided to ignore Christmas completely. When we had young children around we did the whole thing -tree, lights, decorations, Midnight Mass, traditional dinner and so on -but we are both revolted by the naked consumerism that more and more takes away any real meaning and turns it into a buy-fest. Besides, my partner is an atheist and I'm now a non-churchgoing RC.
One year I redecorated the kitchen and hall whilst listening to the whole of Wagner's 'Ring' cycle -that stretched over Boxing Day too. Thoroughly enjoyable. My partner used to spend the two days at the office as it was so peaceful and backlogs of paperwork could be cleared up.
I thought the festival might be less commercial when we went to live in Prague but alas no. We did once go to a lovely concert of traditional Christmas music in the Old Town Square with snow on the ground and the beautiful old buildings lit up around us. That was nice and evoked some of the 'real' Christmas spirit, especially with a glass of hot gluhwein. That year my son and family drove non-stop from the UK to our house with all the ingredients for a traditional Christmas Day dinner -turkey, Christmas pud, Stilton, the lot. We really enjoyed that, especially as there was several feet of snow that year..
We'll have to put on a bit of a show this year as we have friends and family coming over but Christmas last year, when we had been here exactly three weeks, was lovely. We just walked for miles along a deserted beach with Our Little Azor,came back and consumed the contents of a Harrods Christmas hamper we'd been given as emergency rations in case we didn't have a turkey!
I know nostalgia doesn't get you anywhere but when I think of Christmas when I was young and how I looked forward to it. .....unlike the old cynic I've grown into.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Oooh, no IrishGirl - you're not going mad!! I really start feeling festive at this time of year....even though it's scorching out at the moment, I can't wait for the nights to start drawing in, looking forward to stacking up the log fire, lighting the candles, dressing the hearth and the Christmas trees (we have two - different colour schemes for different rooms lol!!). We celebrate Noche Buena (Christmas Eve here) as my OH is Spanish and that's always a HUGE affair....but we still have a proper, traditional Christmas Day and I always keep Boxing Day as that's my personal favourite. Tis going to be quieter this year though, as my parents won't be arriving until just before New Year...and quieter budget wise too  but that's no problem...I just love the spirit of the time of year....

Which reminds me, gotta start gathering my ingredients for my Christmas Cake (I start this late Oct - NORMA! NEED MY TREACLE, GIVE ME A RING ABOUT THIS WEEKEND!!) and mincemeat for the mince pies .... happiness is several hours pottering around in the kitchen for me - very therapeutic! Off to gather holly and ivy to trim the mantle. Traditional Christmas Carols blasting away on the CD player, drink in hand whilst preparing the meal, Christmas mass, my nearest and dearest all around .... I just love it! 

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I hate christmas with a passion! If it wasnt for the kids...........!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I hate christmas with a passion! If it wasnt for the kids...........!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Bah humbug! 

(But then I feel like that about Reyes on Jan 6th!! )

Tally.xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Bah humbug!
> 
> (But then I feel like that about Reyes on Jan 6th!! )
> 
> Tally.xxx


I have to say I do love Christmas ..... always have done - with or without the kids lol  BUT I have always hated "New Year" with a passion!  I feel really lucky now that my OH feels the same way as I do .... so we just ignore it!!! whereas my first OH insisted we "join in" all the tedious, anti-climax, forced upon you nonsense! I hated it grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Sue xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I have to say I do love Christmas ..... always have done - with or without the kids lol  BUT I have always hated "New Year" with a passion!  I feel really lucky now that my OH feels the same way as I do .... so we just ignore it!!! whereas my first OH insisted we "join in" all the tedious, anti-climax, forced upon you nonsense! I hated it grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Sue xxx


Well New Year is an entirely different matter....have you joined in with the Spanish festivities - trying to swallow down 12 grapes in time with the "bongs" of midnight?!?! And you're lucky if you can find seedless grapes....so there's usually a drooling mouthful or trying not to choke! And of course...I insist on doing it twice - once for New Year in Spain and once for New Year in the UK....then you can't get service on your mobile to phone anyone cos the services are so busy!! Phone calls to UK, around the mainland, Canary Islands....it's usually a giggle though.

Tally.xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I hate christmas with a passion! If it wasnt for the kids...........!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


well said jo knickers to xmas once your kids have got older its rubbish i miss watching them open there presents though.
i would rather have a good holiday just booked spain 21st-28th nov your safe though jo benidorm this time see u around april may time though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> well said jo knickers to xmas once your kids have got older its rubbish i miss watching them open there presents though.
> i would rather have a good holiday just booked spain 21st-28th nov your safe though jo benidorm this time see u around april may time though


Phew!!!! only joking, it would be nice to meet you properly, rather than you looking at the back of my head in the car!!!!!! Do you watch Benidorm on the TV??? I love it, so funny

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Phew!!!! only joking, it would be nice to meet you properly, rather than you looking at the back of my head in the car!!!!!! Do you watch Benidorm on the TV??? I love it, so funny
> 
> Jo xxx


we normaly stay in the hotel its filmed in which is the sol pelicanos but we are staying at the flamingo this time as the other only does half board and we wanted all inclusive this time. and funny enough we also drink in the bar its filmed in which is morgans tavern no neptunes as in the series they always change the names i have met vegas twice while we have stayed there as we were there when they were filming a series as was pauline collins who saddly is not with us no longer. 
we are coming over for a mixed bag holiday and looking at business,s again.
coming over in the camper in april doing a tour so watch out jo jo 
yes would love a drink and a chat next time maybe hit the beach with the kids and yourself make a good day of it. we have just decided florida for my 50th so thats going to take some saving up as i have 4 kids the mrs and myself to pay for  what a good 50th that will be though :clap2:
next time we meet i will double check the name of the hotel lol as we plan on touring but staying in some hotels as well due to parking the beast 
u can have a go at reversing it if u want jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Well New Year is an entirely different matter....have you joined in with the Spanish festivities - trying to swallow down 12 grapes in time with the "bongs" of midnight?!?! And you're lucky if you can find seedless grapes....so there's usually a drooling mouthful or trying not to choke! And of course...I insist on doing it twice - once for New Year in Spain and once for New Year in the UK....then you can't get service on your mobile to phone anyone cos the services are so busy!! Phone calls to UK, around the mainland, Canary Islands....it's usually a giggle though.
> 
> Tally.xxx


the supermarkets here sell 12 seedless grapes in tins for New Year


I didn't see them the first year we were here yes, nearly choked!


I have to admit to not being a great New Year fan - never have quite 'got' it


I'm usually so tired I fall asleep  unless we're at something organised


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> rather than you looking at the back of my head in the car!!!!!!


Too much information Jo!


----------



## Maxman (Aug 24, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Too much information Jo!


was it a Tony Danza


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maxman said:


> was it a Tony Danza


Oh dear, you're getting the idea Max!!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## Maxman (Aug 24, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh dear, you're getting the idea Max!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


just guessing


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Maxman said:


> was it a Tony Danza


It is what Jo needs Max! It would put her straight!


----------



## Maxman (Aug 24, 2009)

XTreme said:


> It is what Jo needs Max! It would put her straight!


Can you not do it to her


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maxman said:


> Can you not do it to her



No he cant!!!! He has donkeys !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi, 
Well I have just seen some Christmas lottery tickets on sale today, along with a christmas hamper raffle, so its officially started. I must admit I am not a big fan of Christmas, and since my son wont be with me this Christmas, I am tempted to go off somewhere to ignore it. And, probably to the UK, just to be cold. (but warm inside).
Caz. I


----------

